# Euro Switch and Dectane headlights and tails



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

2004 Jetta GLI 1.8T 6-Speed.

I purchased new LED headlights and Taillights from Dectane.de from Germany.

I will provide details of the new lights in the next post.

The first thing I wanted to do is show the stock light functions before and after installing a euro switch.

I could not find a right up to explain the Euro Switch so here it goes.

Stock tails with US Switch, running lights. Although wires for the rear fog I don't have a bulb installed.



















Stock tails with brake lights.










Stock tails with brakes and turn signal.










The stock US switch has one position "on". To activate the fogs pull the switch out.

The day time running lights are on with the switch in the off position and the parking brake off.

Stock headlights with stock US switch. 

On: you get the running lights and low beams










Pull the switch out you add the fogs.










Next post will be after the euro switch is installed.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

The euro switch has the following switch positions and functions.

Off: the day time running lights are on with the parking brake off.

First position. Turns off the daytime running lights and turns on the parking light.










Pull the switch out 1 notch and turn on the front fogs as well as the parking lights.










Pull the switch out to the second position and turn on the rear fogs.

Push the switch all the way in and turn it to the right to the second "on" position and the low beams and parking lights are on.










Again you can pull the switch out to front fog and then add the rear fogs.










When you activate the high beams with either the US switch or the Euro switch the front fogs go out.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

*Dectane Lights*

I purchased a set of Dectane LED Headlights and Taillights. The lights are sitting somewhere in the US waiting to clear customs. I plan to take pics of the lights to compare to stock after installation.

headlights:










https://www.dectane.de/HEADLIGHTS/H...-Bora-99-08-daytime-running-light---blac.html

NEW DESIGN: Dlite true drl headlights 
.VW Bora
.Construction year: 99-08
.Version: black 

NEW: REAL DAYTIME RUNING LIGHT - R87 MARK 

.R87 MARK
.Fog light integrated
.Oneblock-Design, integrated indicator
.prepared for electric highness control integriert
.HID look lens
.High beam
.Bulb: H1
.E mark
.Set includes 2 headlights 


Product No.: SWV07LGXB

The High Low beam is an H1 bulb the fog uses an H3 bulb. There are conversion kits for the H1 to HID and these lights will use the highness control using the stock motors. I plan on purchasing the ECSTuning kit to add the motors, wiring and switch.

Tails:











https://www.dectane.de/TAILLIGHTS/Taillights-VW/LED-taillights-VW-Bora-4D-99-05---black.html

LED taillights VW Bora 4D 99-05 _ black LED .TAILS 
.VW Bora 4-Doors
.CONSTRUCTION YEAR:99-05
.Version: black 

.LED Position light
.LED Brakelight
.Indicator
.Back up lamp
.Rear fog lamp
.reflector included
.compatible with board computer
.E Mark
.set includes 2 tailights



Product No.: RV07LLB

Both the headlights and taillights are plug and play, the headlights even use a 10 pin harness. All bulbs are included with the purchase. So far, the customer service has been great. I made email contact with a rep who answered all my questions with 24 hours. They are expensive and it takes time to get them shipped. The cost to ship is $65 Euro on DHL.

Right now my lights are somewhere in the US waiting to clear customs. It's been six days since they arrived and haven't moved yet.

Once they are installed I will continue the right-up.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Lights arrived today. The packaging was very good. The lights look great. Instructions are provided in English and all the bulbs appear to be installed. Going out of town for the holidays so I probably won't install the lights until after the New Year.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Couldn't wait so I installed the tails.

Very easy install.

I removed the rear lock carrier trim.










On the right side I removed 2 trim panel retaining plugs closest to the tail light. Just enough to peal back the side trim to reach the three nuts holding the tail lamps in place.

Remove the taillight bulb holder.










Now remove the three nuts securing the taillight.










Insert the new taillight and repeat for the other side.

Plug it in.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Dectane tails:

Running lights.


















Brakes:










Turn signal:










Reverse:










Looks great.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

The reflector that almost looks like it's floating looks crooked in all but the straight on pic.

It would have been nice to see them all LED.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Its the angle of the photo. I used my iPhone to take some quick pics and didn't do such a great job.

The red reflectors are definitely straight.

I finished the headlights and they are great. I'll get some better pics of the tails and new photos of the headlights up soon.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool, as long as they look right in real life :beer: 

Have you thought about swapping in LED bulbs for the 2 filiment bulbs that are still there?

I'd be interested to see the beam pattern on the Headlights.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

I will look at using LEDs over time, the reflectors really work well though with normal bulbs.

The headlights are ECODE and therefore the pattern is distinctively European. I need to aim them a little higher as of right now.

I'll try to get some pics of the beam pattern from inside and both headlights and tails with a real camera.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

The bulbs have a BA15S base. I haven't looked for LEDs yet.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Paolo said:


> Those jetta/bora tail lights definitely do NOT look street legal. They look like theyre missing the side rear reflectors, maybe you can buy some stick on red reflectors from crappy tire and stick them on the side rear of your bumper to make them street legal?


The red bar in the middle of the light that I was commenting on looking crooked is the reflector


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

You need both a rear and front side reflector and a rear and front side parking light to be legal


----------

